# Questions about Pet Expedition



## ronblack (Jul 30, 2010)

I've heard there's a Pet Expedition starting today until Sunday. Am i too late to get a ticket/can i buy a ticket at the door? Where is the location? Please help! Many thanks!


----------



## ronblack (Jul 30, 2010)

And also.. What things are there for my dog to do?


----------

